# Apple ipod 30gb 5.5gen



## PARKODRIVE (Aug 16, 2009)

basically, i wish to up grade the capacity as i dont wish to trade in for one of the newer ipods and was wondering if this drive would work

http://www.span.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_504_1801&products_id=22131


----------



## Galatic (Mar 20, 2008)

The physical dimensions look like there as thick as the iPod it's self. Srry but Apple likely uses onboard flash in there iPods.

*edit* nvm i just saw a Youtube video of someone opening it and it does have a HDD


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

All older iPods have hard drives. 
The first model with flash was the first gen nanos. 
The minis had a hard drive, I don't remember all that had a hard drive though. I think there might still be some ipods with a hard drive (classic). 

As far as switching the hard drive, I really don't know if you can. I think the ipod might only accept ipod hard drives. I never looked into this though.


----------



## temporarily (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you would get a better answer if you ask on MacRumros Forums.

http://forums.macrumors.com/


----------

